# Anyone know anything about 7 seaters/ MPV/ SUV type things?



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I am thinking about getting rid of my much loved Audi A3 and going for a more practical vehicle with more room for all DD's & 'stuff' and the stuff we will need for the new arrival as we have relatives all over and tend to have many visits away. At the moment DD's stuff fills the car for a weekend away, but with another carseat in there and more stuff for the new arrival it will never fit in. Also when we go out anywhere I tend to drive, so we often have passengers, hence thinking about the 2 extra seats being very handy. 

Now I am completely clueless as to makes and models apart from Vauxhall Zafira and Mazda 5. Any more suggestions would be great. I will be looking for a used car as new is out of our price range. Although the Zafira looks nice, it seems that the 2 extra seats are very, very cramped for leg room, whereas I love the look of the Mazda 5 - it looks more spacious and looks like you still have plenty of boot space when the 2 extra seat are up. Seems a lot more difficult to find used Mazda 5s in my price range and in the North west though. 

So, looking to pick people's brains really if they know anything about these vehicles. Which are spacious and good and not too hard to find for sale used?

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Rosie,  I have the Zafira for boot space (5 seats) mainly for the dogs.  When the 2 back seats are up though there isn't any real room in the boot.  I couldn't fit my P and T's in the boot with the seats up, but I can just get my cheap maclaren in the back with a few bags on top of it. So for your needs it isn't practical

Shelley x


----------



## msjulie (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi

We bought a vw sharan when out twins were born and it is brill, lovely to drive and as loads of room, you can still sit a adult in the middle of the carseats with plenty of room, and the back two seats are spacious and comfy, we tend to take the back two out alot of the time which gives us loads of space, well we can fit in a twin buggy and everything we need for a week away which is loads of stuff.. i think you can pick up used ones from about £4000 depending how new you get but i would recommend them as ours is brill.
Julie x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

We rented a Kia Sedona once for a trip away with friends. I was very impressed. Fairly roomy and quite flexible space wise and, considering Kia is a bit of a budget end name in cars, it was really nice to drive. I'm not sure what they are like price wise because, as I say, we hired ours but might be worth a look at and see if you have some around you.

C~x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Rosie

Mazda 5 is smaller than the Zafira   Although the two rear pop up seats are ok, the middle seat in the middle row is not great and for this reason we didn't consider it (although spent ages in the show room playing with it  ) there was no way 3 seats would fit properly in the middle row and I doubt 3 adults would be that comfy either.

Up until July I had a VW Touran and could rave about it all day long. The two pop up seats are fine for adults for occasional use. It's a great solid car and I loved it  

I'm currently driving the Citroen C4 Grand Picasso which is a 7 seater and it's equally great, boot is a bit bigger than a Touran too.

If you are looking for a car with 7 seats and still some boot space then you really need to look at the 'proper' 7 seaters - Citroen C8, Ford Galaxy/VW Sharan/Seat Alhambra (apparantly they are made at the same factory but just badged up according to the brand  ), I'm sure there are others too....

Have fun looking  

S x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks so much for your replies - it's a whole new world to me! On closer inspection I see what you mean about the middle seat in the Mazda, so that's out for that reason. The VW Touran and Sharans look pretty good though. I have a feeling a trip to one of those awful huge car salesroom places might be in order so we can have a good nosey. I won't be doing anything until New Year, so any more comments/ opinions/ recommendations etc. will be very welcome.

Thanks again

Rosie. xxx


----------

